# Chicago schools?



## SPQR (Aug 4, 2004)

Any suggestions on Muay Thai schools in Chicago?


----------



## mcjon77 (Aug 5, 2004)

SPQR said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on Muay Thai schools in Chicago?


Degerberg Academy has Muay Thai at least once a week.  If you sign up through the discovery center (http://www.discoverycenter.cc) you can sign up for 6 weeks at a time.  I would love to hear about other schools that have it as well.

Jon


----------



## SPQR (Aug 5, 2004)

mcjon77 said:
			
		

> Degerberg Academy has Muay Thai at least once a week.


Thank you, I was not aware of the Discovery program.  At Degerberg, they actually have three Muay Thai classes a week.  I have not been able to locate any other schools in the Chicagoland area


----------



## higginj33 (Aug 6, 2004)

Glen Hudson Muay Thai Self Defense Academy 

3646 W. 137th St. -  Robbins, IL 60472

( 708 ) 385 - 1464

I am a Kenpo student in the Chicagoland area, and though I have never trained with Mr. Hudson, he comes very highly recommended by my instructor. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## SPQR (Aug 6, 2004)

Thank you very much!  I will definitely give him a call.


----------



## mcjon77 (Aug 9, 2004)

SPQR said:
			
		

> Thank you, I was not aware of the Discovery program. At Degerberg, they actually have three Muay Thai classes a week. I have not been able to locate any other schools in the Chicagoland area


Didn't know that they had 3 a week.  Thanks for the info!

Jon


----------



## SPQR (Aug 9, 2004)

mcjon77 said:
			
		

> Didn't know that they had 3 a week. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Jon


No problem.  The times are:

Mon 7:15-8:15 pm
Wed 6:15-7:15 pm
Thu 8:15-9:15 pm

I hope it helps.


----------

